# Flushing 150 4 stroke Yamaha



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I was talking to a neighbor (next slip over from mine)who was flushing his motor using the hose connection and he asked if I ever flushed my motor from the rear. He then shoved the hose into the opening on the top rear of the engine cover and ran fresh water for a few minutes showing me that there were 3 openings that water came out. 2 openings on the bottom front of the engine, and 1 on the rear of the engine. 
I have never heard of anyone doing this. 
Is it a good idea? 
What are you flushing when you do this?
Should I start doing this?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My mercs have two ways to flush. But a third would be new to me. But I'm no machanic.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I you mean into the top back of the cowling. NO, that is the air intake.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Kenny.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

He put a hose into the rear hole of the engine cowling.?? NO NO


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> He put a hose into the rear hole of the engine cowling.?? NO NO


--------------------------------------------------------------------
I know , I know....funny stuff right there.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

POST a picture of the boat and motor, I presume it may be on the market for sale soon..... wow.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with taking the cowling off and misting the lower section of the powerhead. It will drain out the area's he told you.

What he is doing is absolutely insane..!!!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

That is what I thought, but it is nice to hear your confirmation of my feelings.
I will relay this to my neighbor so he doesn't tear a nice pair of 150 Yammys Up.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> There's nothing wrong with taking the cowling off and misting the lower section of the powerhead. It will drain out the area's he told you.
> 
> What he is doing is absolutely insane..!!!


After you do this put a light coat of yamalube on after it dries - will help slow rust.


----------

